# Replacing/servicing A Klein Bottom Bracket Unit (massive pics)



## MRIO (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I am restoring a '92 Klein Rascal and I have removed the integrated bottom bracket unit by using the original specific toolkit.

Here I show you the toolkit components:






















































































































And now...

*- PROCEDURE FOR REMOVING A KLEIN INTEGRATED BOTTOM BRACKET SYSTEM*

- Prepare the tools (page 25 of the Klein Tech Manual)




























- Remove the crank arms. Record the current bottom bracket setting by measuring the total spindle length and the non-drive side setting (measured from the bottom bracket shell to the end of the Spindle).














































- Spray the bearings area with anti-rust/penetrant oil for easy glide during the extraction process (take into account that rust, debris and old Loctite will difficult the extraction process)










- On the non-drive side, place spacer (I) over the spindle followed by the step washer and crank bolt (tighten crank bolt ﬁ nger tight).


















































































- On the drive side, place the rubber guide over the bottom bracket shell.
































































[will continue...]


----------



## MRIO (Oct 22, 2005)

- Now, slide the steel tube into the rubber guide until it is up against the bottom bracket shell.
































































- While setting up the main screw (important), maintain a well lubricated main screw during the entire procedure (a light penetrating oil is preferred). Thread on the driver nut all the way followed by the thrust bearing.



















- Then place spacer (G) with the shoulders away from the thrust bearing, over the main screw.




























- Now, place the entire assembly into the steel tube and thread the main screw into the spindle.




























- Hold the main screw in place and thread the driver nut towards the bottom bracket.




























- This continued action will extract the entire unit.




























[will continue...]


----------



## MRIO (Oct 22, 2005)

- Next photos will show you in "slow motion" what happens during the real process, step by step. What you are going to see now cannot be apreciated on the real process because everything happens inside both the steel tube and the rubber guide.





















































































































































































- Almost finished...









































































- Finally, it is completely out of the shell!!









































































Hope it has been interesting for you!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome break-down. Thanks for that! I no longer own a Klein, but I love this kind of step by step.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I enjoyed this thread too. Thanks


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Great stuff! Now, if only I had similar tools for my Ritchey with press-fit BB...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

cegrover said:


> Great stuff! Now, if only I had similar tools for my Ritchey with press-fit BB...


Ditto...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Gary K went to MIT right?

Thanks for the post!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

or use a hammer


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Holy CRAP!*

No wonder they don't make press in bb's anymore! I love all things mechanical, and I love working on bikes, but that is ridiculous! How many times can you do that before the bb shell is too loose to hold the bearings in? Hopefully the bearings last a long time!

Your level of detail and documentation is outstanding. That took a lot of patience just to take all those pics. You should make a PDF and post it, I am sure all the Klein owners would love to have it!

frog


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thnx. Now when can I come over and borrow your tools?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> or use a hammer


That might just happen today. Decals are in my possession and the frame is overdue to go in for new finish. Is it bad to powdercoat a 1983-84 Ritchey? I'm back and forth between local powdercoat and Cyclart.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

no handle


----------



## iamthewalrus (May 20, 2009)

There's only one problem. The bearings aren't supposed to be counter-sunk in the bb shell. They're supposed to be flush.


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not a problem. The Klein tech manual specs a 3mm offside placement into the BB shell depending on what crankset you're using.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, the only thing Klein could have done to make that more difficult would be to place a couple small scorpions inside there to surprise you.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

that's probably not too funny in the southwest


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice work there. Your Avatar makes me want to throw up though.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*2nded*

Hammer takes about a mintue to do that job.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

Wow, no chainsuck protector on that bike! Did someone actually drill a hole next to the ST where it meets the chainstay (non-drive side)?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool. I did my old Pinnacle a while back with a combination of "improvised" items I had lying around.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Derailleur Cable Routing*

That hole is for the f derailleur cable.

Apparently the anit-chainsuck plate is necessary.


----------



## Daveman2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

Question-
I have a Rascal and I am restoring it. I recently tightened the cranks arms that are not the originals and now the bottom bracket is kind of tight. Any idea of how to loosen the BB or get a new one?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never owned a Klein but that was an excellent tutorial and I enjoyed going through it!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## prefixie (Apr 11, 2012)

I think this is a good method for installation given that you have the adjust the chainline which is hard to do with a hammer, especially when the bearings aren't restrained. But for removal this is just, well... lengthy

What else will your restoration entail?


----------



## Buildforspeed (Dec 9, 2016)

I just got a aluminum road bike withe same bottom bracket I don't want to use a hammer I would like to buy the tool does any one know where I can buy the tool?


----------



## birdhousecycles (Aug 10, 2017)

i cant see the pictures?


----------

